# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cho hỏi cài ni là cái gì? ở đâu bán? Thanks

## thehiena2

Cho hỏi cài ni là cái gì? ở đâu bán? Thanks

----------


## cnclaivung

giống lõi của đá mài kim cương. hoặc là puly gai dọc

----------


## GORLAK

Giống đá mài lõi kim cương dùng mài kính.

----------

